# Panasonic's 2011 TV Prices Leaked!



## 8specialk (Jan 5, 2011)

Been waiting to get your hands on the latest and greatest from Panasonic? Thanks to a price leak, you can finally figure out just what you're going to get.

The 2011 line of televisions is impressive to say the least, and will certainly improve over the incredibly well received 2010 line. We've included some of the highlights below, but you can find the full list over at HD Guru.

If you're waiting for the flagship VT30 series, you'll be paying $2,799 for the 55 inch set and $4,299 for the 65. A step down from that is the GT30, which comes in at $1,899 for 50 inches, $3,699 for 65 inches and is also available in 55 and 60 inch sizes.

If you need something that does 3D on the cheap, you can pick up something from the ST30 line. It starts at $1,099 for 42 inches, goes up to $3,299 for 65 inches, and is available at plenty of sizes in between.

http://www.avrev.com/home-theater-news/plasma-hdtv-news/panasonics-2011-tv-prices-leaked.html


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for this. :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice. Are those MSRP prices?


----------



## myared (Nov 17, 2010)

bambino said:


> Nice. Are those MSRP prices?


Yes they are. At least two sites have those TVs available for pre-order, and at lower prices than what you see above...


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

The ST30's are available at some Best Buys now. Not sure about anywhere else yet.


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

donnymac said:


> The ST30's are available at some Best Buys now. Not sure about anywhere else yet.


Best Buy has its own Model TC-P55GT31.

Same as the GT30 Series plus:

2 Pairs of 3D Glasses Included. (I still need to confirm if it's really 2 pairs included)
1 Avatar 3D Blu-ray Included.

MSRP is $300 higher than the 55GT30.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

BruZZi said:


> Best Buy has its own Model TC-P55GT31.
> 
> Same as the GT30 Series plus:
> 
> ...


It should be the same as the GT30, they just give it a different model name so they don't have to price match. Higher price to offset the "free" glasses and BR


----------

